# Navy Rank pen blank HELP



## Johnturner (Aug 12, 2017)

They say it's the memory that goes first. I am proof of that.

Recently I saw several blanks that were navy blue, with red stripes denoting rank.

My daughter finished her hitch as a Petty Officer 3rd class. I woukld love to get that blank for a pen for her.
I saw the web page about 1-2 weeks ago - They had exactly what I need - Do you think I kept a note? that's too easy. Has anybody, with a good memory, seen this page? HELP
John

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2017)

https://www.woodnwhimsies.com/inlay.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks Colin @Schroedc -- that's a great source! I'd heard the name but never investigated, so thanks @Johnturner for asking the question.


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks Collin but the blanks I saw were not inlays They looked like Sierra blanks solid navy blue with red chevrons.
John


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2017)

Johnturner said:


> Thanks Collin but the blanks I saw were not inlays They looked like Sierra blanks solid navy blue with red chevrons.
> John



Hmmmm...... Maybe @Jerry B could do them?


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 12, 2017)

I've seen them also ....... don't remember where ...... I do know that TennesseePenSupply.com carries military type blanks ....
maybe have a look there and see if they have what you need , else I could probably make one


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 13, 2017)

I was able to find a picture of what I am loking for.
Picture this wrapped around a tube and covered in clear resin.




 
PS No luck with Tennessee Pen.


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 26, 2017)

Sorry for the delay in responding, I got sidetracked trying to complete a large customer order .....
I'm currently not set up to do any casting, but if you're on Facebook there's a group called "Decals,Labels & Watch Parts"
There are many qualified and competent members that can do exactly what you want ......
if you want me to refer anyone specific just ask and I'll point them out


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 26, 2017)

John, you might ask Ron Blais if he's able to make a blank for you. He does clear casting of watch parts, etc. (Or Peter Patalano.)


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 26, 2017)

I've been casting stamps, wonder what label blank and printer ink would do those....


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 26, 2017)

There's also the custom clay blanks, but they're kinda spendy...

https://www.claypenblanks.com/


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for your help, I got what I needed from Bill Willcox through Facebook. Sorry for the crappy pix - Taken with my phone.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 1, 2017)

Looks good, glad you got what you needed ....... daughter ought to be real happy with that pen


----------

